# hdmi to dvi adapter no signal! plz help!!



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

i have a monitor and a tv trying to connect them to my pc. both of them have hdmi cables, so i bought an hdmi to dvi adapter. even though the pc finds both monitors the dvi connection has no signal. is there a setting or something?

p.s. i tried restarting my pc tried only the monitor with dvi connection still nothing.

thnx in advance.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2015)

Not so Stupid Question to ask BUT is it powered by external power supply and is it plugged in and turned on

PS do you mean DVI to HDMI   and not HDMI to DVI

Is it the right connector ?

There are also different types of DVI sockets and connectors. DVI-D sends digital signals, DVI-A sends analog signals and DVI-I can transmit both digital and analog signals. In addition to this, DVI-I and DVI-D connectors can be either single-link or dual-link. Dual-link connectors have more pins than single-link connectors; this means more data can be transferred through a dual-link connection. However, since single-link connectors have fewer pins, they are compatible with more DVI ports than dual-link connectors. Check the DVI port on your device before purchasing a DVI to HDMI adapter.


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

thank you for fast responce.

not sure i get your question both monitors (one is a tv) have their own power supply as the pc. this is the adapter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so i connect this to my graphics card and get no signal.
hope i'm more clear now


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2015)

Looking at your Adapter   it is duel link  there should be no problem with that   
problem could be with inferior HDMI Cable


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

if i put the hdmi cable on its own works perfectly!
the problem happens when i connect the adapter.
pc recognizes bothe the monitors with the adapter, i just get no signal from the adapter connection


i forgot to mention that both the tv or my monitor with the adapter still recognizes it as an hdmi connection.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2015)

what graphics card ?
ASUS R9 270X R9270X-DC2T-2GD5 
Crossfire set up?


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

asus r9 270x
not cf yet


----------



## qubit (Apr 27, 2015)

Can you clarify: does the PC work with the monitor when using a DVI cable? If so, then the adaptor may be faulty. Try another one anyway.


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

both the monitor and tv dont support dvi, however the monitor has vga and was working with adapter vga to dvi. 

before i try a new one i would like to be sure that its the adapters problem.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2015)

Is that a Single Card SET up or Crossfire   your spec says ASUS R9 270X R9270X-DC2T-2GD5


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

single! however would that make a difference?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2015)

takomako said:


> both the monitor and tv dont support dvi, however the monitor has vga and was working with adapter vga to dvi.



I think you mean   DVI to VGA

the ASUS R9 270X  does not have a D sub VGA connector


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah i guess depends on how you look at it


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2015)

connect the ASUS R9 270X DVI  via DVI to VGA Adaptor to Monitor   then connect the ASUS R9 270X HDMI to the TV Hdmi
Make sure TV is Turned on Before PC

your then need to enable and configure  the device in the Catalist Control Center


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

when i had this setup i was getting too much screen tearing from the dvi connection.
thats why i'm trying hdmi.


----------



## qubit (Apr 27, 2015)

takomako said:


> both the monitor and tv dont support dvi, however the monitor has vga and was working with adapter vga to dvi.
> 
> before i try a new one i would like to be sure that its the adapters problem.


The only way to know is to try it. Even if you got a multimeter and measured the continuity of the adapter it still wouldn't be definitive.



takomako said:


> when i had this setup i was getting too much screen tearing from the dvi connection.
> thats why i'm trying hdmi.



A DVI connection doesn't cause tearing. Having your graphics card run with vertical sync off will and I'm pretty sure that's what you're doing.

Note that tearing will occur whether or not the card is outputting frames at a higher or lower rate than the scan rate of the monitor, usually 60Hz.

Turn on vsync and you'll see that the tearing problem goes away.


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

i was getting screen tearing even when using the internet not just in games. should i check the vsync from the CCC?

you might as well saved my day friend


----------



## RCoon (Apr 27, 2015)

The adapter needs to be HDCP compliant, it's DRM for HDMI cables. If the adapter doesn't support this standard, it won't display.


----------



## qubit (Apr 27, 2015)

vsync normally only works in full screen mode I'm afraid (ie playing a 3D game fullscreen) so you can't really avoid it on the desktop unfortunately. I just double checked on my system and I'm not getting any tearing on the desktop, however. That'll be because the NVIDIA driver is using vsync when rendering the desktop. I don't even know of a way to turn it off, it's just there, like that. I suspect that the AMD driver doesn't use vsync for the desktop, so you might be out of luck.

I'm not familiar with the AMD control panel, but you might just get lucky and see a vsync setting for the desktop in there.

Can you please elaborate by what you mean when you say that you see it on the internet?



RCoon said:


> The adapter needs to be HDCP compliant, it's DRM for HDMI cables. If the adapter doesn't support this standard, it won't display.


I thought HDCP only applies at the software level when it comes to cables and adapters?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2015)

Every connection between the graphics card   and the end viewer ie  tv / Monitor will increase the probability of problems   you need as few connections as possable


----------



## arbiter (Apr 27, 2015)

RCoon said:


> The adapter needs to be HDCP compliant, it's DRM for HDMI cables. If the adapter doesn't support this standard, it won't display.



Mostly HDCP on hdmi on a computer is not required. Only time that would become an issue if you try to watch HD movie where program that is playing said movie checks for HDCP on the display its showing on.

What monitor are you is monitor you use for normal computer use? is it that LG you list in your system specs? If so that monitor shows it has DVI port so could just use DVI for that and HDMI out on the card to the tv. I could missed something wasn't gonna read every post.


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

qubit said:


> Can you please elaborate by what you mean when you say that you see it on the internet?


if i scroll this post fast i see tearing


----------



## takomako (Apr 27, 2015)

thank you all guys for your time. for the time being i'll just leave it with vga on the monitor and hdmi on the tv. i'm sick and tired of these adapters.... i'll just get a cable from with hdmi and display port. that would would work right?


----------



## qubit (Apr 27, 2015)

takomako said:


> if i scroll this post fast i see tearing


Sure, it's not perfectly smooth even for me and there's a fair bit of judder. Part of that has to do with the sampling speed of the mouse as well as the perormance of the browser rendering engine, the web page being scrolled and the PC as a whole. A gaming mouse with 1000Hz sampling might help here, but I don't have one to try this.


----------

